# Ceiling Fan



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you asking what to use to attach to the concrete?

I would probably do it with Tapcon screws.. Those things are amazing..


----------



## Nelmarti217 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, but I want to make sure that the tapcon screws wont fail along the way with the vibration of the fan. Since the fan will be over my bed, It's going to hurt a lot if it falls on me. Anything else more secure that I can use or this it?


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

I have never seen one of those screws fail... 

Beyond those, you could also use a concrete wedge anchor..

If you're worried about it falling, than the trick is to install a safety catch... that too could be based on Tapcon screws.. You simply install one screw so that it is not bearing any of the load.. That screw has a small chain that attaches to the fan frame.. if the load bearing screws were to ever fail (ya right!), that last non-bearing screw would catch the fan.. You might have to change your shorts when the fan drops 6 or 8 inches and wakes you up with all the clatter, but it wouldn't fall. 

Tapcon screws are extremely reliable.. I've never seen one go bad and I used to work in an industrial environment where the machinery vibrated intentionally.. The vibrations were so intense you could feel it when you got out of your vehicle in the parking lot outside the building. 

If you put four 1/4 inch tapcon screws in, you could probably remove one of the blades and the fan would shake itself to pieces before the screws came loose.


----------



## Nelmarti217 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate your help. The safety chain idea is great. Never thought of that. I guess I will go with tapcon. Incidently, don't worry, I have a few more pairs of shorts.


----------

